# Kailyn and Kyleigh - Birth Story & Pictures



## alloyd519

I started having contractions on Sunday night (the 10th) around 11. They were painful but not too bad. So we called and were told to come in. We went to the hospital and they hooked me up to monitor the contractions and the babies. A little while after getting there the contractions became very painful. I was checked and was told I was 2 cm dilated. They decided to transfer me to a different hospital since the one I was at didn't have a NICU and I was only 33+2. So we went in ambulence to the other hospital, got admitted in emergency and put in a room around 1:30 am. I was checked again and was still only 2 cm, so they decided just to monitor me and see how it was progressing. Throughout the next 13 hours I was checked but wasn't dilating past 2.5 cm. I was in so much pain just laying on the bed, but when I asked for pain medication they said I couldn't have any :growlmad:. So around 2:30 pm the doctor came in and talked to me about a c-section and said it was probably the better idea, I agreed since I was pretty sure I was gonna have one since it was safer with twins. So we handled all the paperwork and at 3:00 I was taken to the OR and prepped. I had a spinal, which by the way was the most painful thing I have ever went through in my life, hubby could hear me from the hallway :blush:. The procedure went really well, I was so relaxed since I couldn't feel the contractions anymore. Kyleigh was born at 3:40 pm and Kailyn was born at 3:41 pm. I fell asleep on the table while they were sewing me up lol. Afterwards I got wheeled down to my room, I was so exhausted I fell asleep, hubby went and seen the babies and took pictures for me. My recovery was pretty good, spent 5 days in hospital and got discharged friday the 15th. Both Kailyn and Kyleigh are still in the hospital for about another weak. They're both doing very well but their sucking is still kinda weak so they wanna make sure that's good before they can come home. I hate leaving them there, I just can't wait to take them home! 

Here's some pictures:

Kailyn
https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b360/falln4u1010/006.jpg

Kyleigh
https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b360/falln4u1010/041.jpg

Kailyn
https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b360/falln4u1010/002.jpg

Kyleigh
https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b360/falln4u1010/013.jpg

Kyleigh
https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b360/falln4u1010/017.jpg

Kailyn
https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b360/falln4u1010/004.jpg

Kailyn
https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b360/falln4u1010/007.jpg

Kyleigh
https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b360/falln4u1010/010.jpg


----------



## fifi83

Congrarulation on your twins girls, must be awful leaving them at the hospital bet you cant wait to get them home.

Cant see the pics :(

There beautiful how much did they weigh?


----------



## Jo

Congratulations hun
what beautiful girls and a great head of hair :)


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations what gorgeous girls.


----------



## StirCrazy

Oh wow - congrats hun.

I can't tell, are they identical?


----------



## alloyd519

They each weighed a little under 4 lbs, but they're up to 4 lbs. 2 oz. now, we're not sure if they're identicle, we asked when I was pregnant but they said I would have had to have a really early ultrasound to tell


----------



## mickey

wow, they are beautiful :hi:

and how much hair, LOL (did u have a lot of heartburn?)

:headspin: congratulations on your twins :headspin:


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gifhttps://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/BabyGirlDrawnGirl.gif
They are beautiful! - They were excellent weights for twins of that gestation!
Bet you can't wait to have them home!


----------



## Pearl

congratulations on the twins ... aww they are soo soo cute, bless !


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats on your girlies, they are beautiful :D


----------



## AquaDementia

gorgeous babies.


----------



## supernurse

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_5_5v.gif Congratulations, they look so perfect. Bet you can't wait to have them home. xx


----------



## elles28

Your baby daughters are so beautiful. hope they are home with you soon x


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats to you both. You have beautiful girls xx


----------



## danielle19

congratulations on your twins !
they are absolutely adorable !


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! They are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Serene123

They are so cute!!


----------



## welshcakes79

awww how sweet, and how much do they look like their mummy, love the hair u must have had killer heartburn, congrats hun to you and ur OH XXX


----------



## luckyme225

Look at all that hair!!! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## Helen

Aw they are gorgeous! Congratulations! :wohoo:

It must be terrible having to leave them in hospital but it won't be long till you can bring them home. 

I'm no expert but I thought that they looked quite different to each other. You can definitely tell they're sisters though. 

I bet you can't believe that both of them fit in your tummy and that's who's been giving you a kicking the last few months.

Well done you!


----------



## xxleannexx

congratulations they are both sooo gorgeous.

i thought they looked quite different too for twins, my brothers arent identical but when they where born you could hardly tell them apart lol!


----------



## Deise

Congrats on your beautiful girls!!


----------



## turbo_mom

wow congrats!! It's so common for twins to be born early. We had 3 sets of twins at my NICU at one point.

I hope they get to go home soon I myself have another week to go before Angelynn can come home so I know how crazy u must be feeling lol. 
It's getting so close!!!! Time will go quick for you!

But they are very beautiful good job :hugs: they are going to be stunning!!!


----------



## Lauren_16

They are absolutley gorgeous
And their hair...wow =D

Congratualtions =]

xx


----------



## Samantha675

Congratulations, they are as lovely as can be.


----------



## lovelybump

Congratulations on twins :D! Gosh look at that crop of hair! They are gorgeous :)


----------



## alloyd519

Thanks to everyone, Kailyn gets to come home either tomorrow or Wednesday, Kyleigh started bottle feeds and is doing alright, she just gets tired fast, she should be coming home sometime within the next week and a half too, i'm so excited I can't wait!!


----------



## JamieX

I just read your post hun, congrats! so happy for ya!


----------



## Tilly

They are beautiful! congrats :)


----------



## Gabi

Yay! I've been waiting to hear that they've been born.

And OMG they're beautiful! All the hair gets me!


----------



## Firsttimer

Congrats hun they are so beautiful .... A week will fly then they will be at home with you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Firsttimer

oh and love the names


----------



## cutie_wutie

*Hugs hey are both gorgeous hunni xxxxxx congrats hunni xxxxxx*


----------



## sarah29

:hugs: Congratulations, they are beautiful x


----------



## wannabmum

They are gorgeous huni and ldz of hair!!!! U must be so proud!

xxx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congratulations


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Gorgeous girlies! Congratulations :)


----------



## Newt

congratulations, they are stunning


----------



## BurtonBaby

They are so gorgeous! Wow, I can't believe all of that hair!! Wishing you a quick week, so they can be home with you soon. :crib:


----------



## LaurenBabes:)

Wow, they are absolutley gorgeous
I love their names too
And their hair is stunning =]

A week will fly by
Congratulations =D

xx


----------



## suzan

Congrats on ur double pink joy!
They are precious!


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun they are beautiful


----------



## alloyd519

Kailyn is coming home today! I'm so excited!! And Kyleigh will be coming home within the next week or so


----------



## lili

They are beautiful!! Love the hair!!!


----------



## strawberry199

Congratulation hun..:hugs:
They look so cute! :cloud9:

Hope Kyleigh will be back to home soon~


----------



## lillysmum

Congratulations, they are beautiful, hope its not too much longer before you have them home :)


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------

